# Bugera 6262 or Bugera 333XL?



## icedogs41 (Jul 16, 2010)

Which one would you guys reccomend for music in the metalcore/deathcore area?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 16, 2010)

axe fx


































JK, 333xl all the way


----------



## icedogs41 (Jul 16, 2010)

Why would you say the 333xl? Do you have any info on the sound difference between the two?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 16, 2010)

The 6262 is modeled after a 6505+ and the 333xl is modeled after a jsx.

They'll both do what you need them to, personally I like the 333xl more because of the built in noise gate / extra channel / versatility. But I have really limited experience with either so take what I say with a grain of salt.

if you plan to get the 6262 new I would just opt to look for a used 6505.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 16, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The 6262 is modeled after a 6505+ and the 333xl is modeled after a jsx.
> 
> They'll both do what you need them to, personally I like the 333xl more because of the built in noise gate / extra channel / versatility. But I have really limited experience with either so take what I say with a grain of salt.
> 
> if you plan to get the 6262 new I would just opt to look for a used 6505.





Look up some vids on YouTube of the amps they're copying.


----------



## Metal_Late (Jul 17, 2010)

I own 333xl and have tested 6260 (different i know). 
To me 6260 sounded weaker and had more noise going on.

I changed all tubes to Tungsol 12AX7 and Svetlana Winged C El34 and now it has great response with sound and allmost no noise comparing Peavey valveking, xxl, ENGL Thunder and Randall RH1503G heads.

And your every guitar is going to sound different.
My experiences


----------



## Arterial (Jul 17, 2010)

They say the 333XL is highly versatile..


----------



## CodyMTS (Jul 17, 2010)

I own a bugera 333. I've played 6505s, 5150s, ive seen jsxs live and heard 6262s all with my own ears. Bugera fucking suck, buy a second hand peavey 6505 or 5150 head, and get a half decent cab. Even if you have to wait longer to save, it really IS worth it.

If you MUST get a bugera, do NOT get a 333. they are absolute SHIT for deathcore.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 17, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> I own a bugera 333. I've played 6505s, 5150s, ive seen jsxs live and heard 6262s all with my own ears. Bugera fucking suck, buy a second hand peavey 6505 or 5150 head, and get a half decent cab. Even if you have to wait longer to save, it really IS worth it.
> 
> If you MUST get a bugera, do NOT get a 333. they are absolute SHIT for deathcore.



can you rdescribe why they suck? this post seems very fanboyish and useless to me.

the 6262 sounds almost identical to a 5150II wich pretty much is the standard in deathcore


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 17, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> I own a bugera 333. I've played 6505s, 5150s, ive seen jsxs live and heard 6262s all with my own ears. Bugera fucking suck, buy a second hand peavey 6505 or 5150 head, and get a half decent cab. Even if you have to wait longer to save, it really IS worth it.
> 
> If you MUST get a bugera, do NOT get a 333. they are absolute SHIT for deathcore.


bro, did u even bother to change the tubes in the 333?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> If you MUST get a bugera, do NOT get a 333. they are absolute SHIT for deathcore.



Why? They're tight, have tone of gain on tap, and have an effective tone stack. Just like a JSX. With an OD out front to boost, I know JSX's can get super aggro. 

Like has been mentioned, replace them stock tubes.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 17, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> I own a bugera 333. I've played 6505s, 5150s, ive seen jsxs live and heard 6262s all with my own ears. Bugera fucking suck, buy a second hand peavey 6505 or 5150 head, and get a half decent cab. Even if you have to wait longer to save, it really IS worth it.
> 
> If you MUST get a bugera, do NOT get a 333. they are absolute SHIT for deathcore.



I have to disagree with this. While I haven't played the 333, I did test out a couple of 6262's while I was amp shopping and I felt they copied the 6505 pretty well. The only reason I decided to go with the Peavey was for reliability issues that Bugera has supposedly fixed. If you have the money for a Peavey then that gets my vote but from a tone standpoint, there's nothing wrong with the Bugera's I've played at all.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 17, 2010)

icedogs41 said:


> Which one would you guys reccomend for music in the metalcore/deathcore area?







Sorry, had to say it.

You might try searching, as this has been discussed before. 

If you're in the US, it makes more sense to choose between a used JSX or 5150II/6505+ rather than a bugera.


----------



## CodyMTS (Jul 17, 2010)

Honestly my two main beefs with the 333 are
EQ: The bass/mid/treble on the lead and rhythm channel are horrible to work with, and the mids are impossible to dial in without having to completely re-EQ the whole channel
Gain: 0-4 sounds too weak, 4-6 just sounds bad, and 6-10 is just all fizz
Noise: IT JUST DOESNT STOP SQUEALING even with a noise suppressor on max

Basicly its the best new amp for hard rock/thrashy metal stuff you can get for its price.
But if you dont care about versatility, dont care about anything except a good deathcore rhythm tone for a similar price, get a 5150 or a 6505. Trust me, I've had a bunch of trouble trying to get a good deathcore tone out of this 333 and I've come to the conclusion that you cant.

HOWEVER

6262's and 6260's are miles ahead of 333s for this kind of tone. But I would much rather spend my hard earned cash on something i KNOW will sound good (5150/6505) second hand, rather than make the mistake of going for a chance with something inferior just because its a copy, and comes new.

EDIT: That 'dissonant' palm muted chord (i call them 'juns') that deathcore revolves around
(say your in drop A on a 6 for this one)
b---
f#---
d---
a---
e-2-
a-1-
sounds totally shithouse through this amp
any dissonant riffage just isnt handled by it all, the bottom end just completely flops out
and an amp should sound good new, before you need to replace any tubes


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> Honestly my two main beefs with the 333 are
> EQ: The bass/mid/treble on the lead and rhythm channel are horrible to work with, and the mids are impossible to dial in without having to completely re-EQ the whole channel
> Gain: 0-4 sounds too weak, 4-6 just sounds bad, and 6-10 is just all fizz
> Noise: IT JUST DOESNT STOP SQUEALING even with a noise suppressor on max



Which begs the question, did you swap the shitty (yeah, they really are) stock tubes with some quality replacements? From the sounds if both the gain and noise issues can be solved via a tube swap.

As for the EQ, while a tube swap could help with this situation, I've played $2500+ amps that have finicky EQ. Rectos anyone? 

As for: 


> an amp should sound good new, before you need to replace any tubes



I fucking HATED my 5150, my Recto, my V3, and my........ well just about every amp I've owned I needed to swap the tubes on. Even when purchased band new. It's the name of the game when it comes to tube amps.

Also Peavey isn't exactly know for putting the best tubes in their amps when they ship them.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also Peavey isn't exactly know for putting the best tubes in their amps when they ship them.



Yeah isn't that kind of the point? quality amp + shitty tubes = keep prices down so you can switch the tubes to whatever fit your taste.

No different than say oh... pickups... strings...

Cody has unreasonable expectations.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jul 17, 2010)

id say get the 333xl they are amazing amps, ive played two and a 6260 as well, one I played at the shop with the stock tubes and the other 333 i played was at my buddies house who swapped in some new tungsol 12ax7s and JJ El34s and that thing is an absolute monster! to save on money id get the 333xl and since they have fixed the reliability issues its a sure win man.

my friend also has a 6260 with JJ EL34s and it sounds EXACTLY like my old 5150.

go for it my friend just use the extra money left over to do a tube swap.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also Peavey isn't exactly know for putting the best tubes in their amps when they ship them.



My 3120 had 3 JJ ECC83S's and a Sovtek LPS in the pre, and JJ EL34s in the power amp stock.....  Not very shitty for Peavey.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2010)

Toshiro said:


> My 3120 had 3 JJ ECC83S's and a Sovtek LPS in the pre, and JJ EL34s in the power amp stock.....  Not very shitty for Peavey.



Maybe that's changed. I haven't bought a new Peavey in years. 

I know just about everyone I know, including myself, had to swap the tubes in their 5150 and 5150 IIs when they got them. The stock tubes weren't shit by any means, though, I never said they were.

My main point is stock tubes don't always equal best tubes.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jul 17, 2010)

the JSX comes stock with JJ 12ax7's *AND* JJ el34's.

EDIT: Used to come with them...it is now discontinued.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> the JSX comes stock with JJ 12ax7's *AND* JJ el34's.
> 
> EDIT: Used to come with them...it is now discontinued.



They're axing the JSX? 

EDIT:

Appears Satch is going Marshall. Never saw that coming!


----------



## brodjentle (Jul 17, 2010)

333xls got my vote sounds fucking bomb and has a huge sound anddd tons of versatility


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 17, 2010)

333xl with tube change. I had one, it was great until the stock tubes went fizzy... I was getting ready to retube it, but traded it away for a Fender Aerodyne Jazz instead as I play bass again and I didn't need the 120w guitar amp sitting there. It was mega versatile though with the 3 channels. Sounded great through my Vader 2X12.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're axing the JSX?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Appears Satch is going Marshall. Never saw that coming!



I bet they bring it back as the 3120+ next year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2010)

Toshiro said:


> I bet they bring it back as the 3120+ next year.



That would be stellar.


----------



## drenzium (Jul 18, 2010)

The 6262 is very good, but you'll need a boost for it.

The 333XL is differently voiced but can be EQed to roughly sound the same, but i find the distortion is a lot more compressed and a lot tighter than the 6262 and I can reach the same level of saturation without a boost.

I personally think the 333XL is a better stand alone amp if you cant afford pedals, but i hands down recommend the 6262 if you have the coin to supplement it with a nice boost.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2010)

To the op, save your money and buy a real peavey. The bugera line isn't exactly known to have great quality. I've heard bad things.


----------



## Harry (Jul 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're axing the JSX?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Appears Satch is going Marshall. Never saw that coming!



Any link for that news?
I went to the Peavey site, nothing has changed, the JSX head, combo, and the Slant and Straight cabs are still there


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 18, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> EDIT: That 'dissonant' palm muted chord (i call them 'juns') that deathcore revolves around
> (say your in drop A on a 6 for this one)
> b---
> f#---
> ...



Aren't the 2 and the 1 usually the other way around...?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 18, 2010)

theperfectcell6 said:


> Aren't the 2 and the 1 usually the other way around...?



Early deathcore was the other way. Newer deathcore is that way...guess they're trying to be different. 

<-- closet deathcore fan.


----------



## CodyMTS (Jul 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I fucking HATED ... just about every amp I've owned ... Even when purchased band new.



Why would you buy an amp you hated....
This is my point. An amp should sound GOOD straight away, and BETTER with new tubes. Im not going to buy a hunk of shit and expect retubing it to magicly fix it.
The ONLY reason I got my bugera was from lack of experience with other amps, and it is the single piece of gear I most regret buying.

It is a good, cheap metal amp.
It is and absoulely HORRIBLE deathcore amp.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2010)

Harry said:


> Any link for that news?
> I went to the Peavey site, nothing has changed, the JSX head, combo, and the Slant and Straight cabs are still there



peavey jsx discontinued - Google Search
joe satriani using marshall - Google Search



CodyMTS said:


> Why would you buy an amp you hated....
> This is my point. An amp should sound GOOD straight away, and BETTER with new tubes. Im not going to buy a hunk of shit and expect retubing it to magicly fix it.
> The ONLY reason I got my bugera was from lack of experience with other amps, and it is the single piece of gear I most regret buying.
> 
> ...



Because I KNEW I could get great tones if I tweaked them a little bit. Just like when I buy a guitar with shit pickups. I know a simple, cheap "upgrade" will make a huge difference in tone. After I swapped tubes I LOVED those amps, except for the 5150, I only _liked_ that one. 

Think tubes don't make a difference all you want, it's still not going to make your 333 sound or respond better.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 18, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Early deathcore was the other way. Newer deathcore is that way...guess they're trying to be different.
> 
> <-- closet deathcore fan.



Well you are probably right, because come to think of it, my band freshman year did it "the old way".


----------



## drenzium (Jul 18, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> It is a good, cheap metal amp.
> It is and absoulely HORRIBLE deathcore amp.



Both models are easily capable of doing deathcore. I boost my 6262 with a modded ts7 and gate it with an isp decimator, and it absolutely crushes in the rhythm department. So i really dont think you know what you're talking about.



CodyMTS said:


> The ONLY reason I got my bugera was from lack of experience with other amps, and it is the single piece of gear I most regret buying.



My 6262 is one of the pieces of gear i'm actually glad i did buy.



ittoa666 said:


> To the op, save your money and buy a real peavey. The bugera line isn't exactly known to have great quality. I've heard bad things.



This is everybodies opinion, and it is stupid. Their initial production line was plagued with problems (this happens to more companies than you think, you just dont know about it because they are already beyond it and well established by now) but their current production line IS FINE. Majority of the problems have been corrected.


----------



## spawnsc (Jul 19, 2010)

i'm thinking which to get also 6262 and 333XL


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 19, 2010)

spawnsc said:


> i'm thinking which to get also 6262 and 333XL





OMG what is this I don't even


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha, wow. AFramus Cobra (which was around $3k-$3.25k for a new one when there was a Framus Dealer in the US) is loaded with EH tubes. I noticed that the lead channel gain couldn't be taken above 6 without starting to eat itself (mushy, noisy, loss of clarity, etc). A tube change to "regular" JJ 12ax7 (which seem to have more gain than most other tube manufacturers) actually cleaned up the gain up to 10 (usable, but not desirable gain  ).

I would say 333(xl)>6262>6260, as I prefer a slightly more cleanly saturated (read as compressed), smoother tone; and love 3 channel amps.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 20, 2010)

Get the 333XL new or a real Peavey JSX on the used market.


----------



## spawnsc (Jul 20, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> OMG what is this I don't even




my bad sorry i should have worded that better.

I'm trying to decide which Bugera amp to get. I can't decided between the 6262 and the 333XL.


----------



## CodyMTS (Jul 25, 2010)

Just to summarise my points as a few people are misreading me i think
Im not bagging out 6262s, i dont have enough experience with one.
I play deathcore and my 333 sucks for it. I dont see how a 333xl will be much great if a 333 sucks for this style of music.
If you were going to get a 6262, you might as well get a second hand peavey because it will sound better.
This is my opinion, op, i hope this helps.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jul 25, 2010)

by a dan electro fish in chips eq and either of these amps will become monsters....buy an even better eq and you will surely be in god mode


----------



## ToniS (Jul 26, 2010)

333xl, I have one and it's great for the price!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

This is my view/take on Bugera amps...

So what if their initial line was bad and had problems? I see this as a good thing because it provided them with a list of things they needed to address in order to provide a better product. You could apply this analogy to them as well, when you're at the bottom of a mountain there's only one way to go from there... and that's to the top. 

You could also use the analogy of the new iPhone 4 that was recently released, it currently has problems with the OS and all that but you can bet your ass that Apple are promptly going to get all the bugs worked out and provide an excellent product.

That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 4, 2010)

guitar center had a used peavey jsx for 500$ when i went last night. so you could probably find one for that much. ALSO, can anyone tell me what the difference are between the 333 and the 333xl? like soundwise. because i love the 3120/XXX which the regular 333 is modeled after, so i was wondering if there is a difference between them soundwise. less gain? more gain? whatever!


----------



## silentrage (Nov 4, 2010)

The XL has a noise gate on the lead channel, which is I think auto-engaged, it's useful, but I wish it was on the crunch since that channel has some noise with gain cranked or boosted. 
There is a XL switch for lead and crunch channel, it acts kinda like a BBE sonic maximizer, gives you a little extra top and bottom, not all that much but I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## dunno (Nov 5, 2010)

If you are from U.S. it is better choice to look into the real deal, which means Peavey 6505/5150 or Peavey JSX.
I own Bugera 6260 and the sound of it is really good, also their reliability issues are completely gone now so it is awesome amp for the price (saved my butt on last gig, when I blew the fuse on my mesa and didnt have any spare to change on the place) The sound at least to me seemed to be brighter than peavey 5150 and less smoother, character is definetely there but I find 5150 much more ear pleasing. On the other hand when I throw a tubescreamer on crunch channel with bright switch engaged on my Bugera it is really really tight and agressive, really brutal sound. Tubescreamer smooths out the highs and tights the low end, also enhances the hi mids which results in very metalcore-ish sound. I dont play djent but I believe it could nail it no problem too. Definetely something I wouldnt expect from amp this cheap.
As for the 333xl. I heard one and didnt find it nothing like jsx. That Bugera seemed to me a little too harsh, jsx is one smooth nice sounding amp, harmonically much richer (at least to my ears) I woudnt notice 333xl is a copy of JSX if I didnt know so. But again on the other hand I have friends that play metalcore and real good one imo (Im not into this genre but their music is good) and they play through peavey 5150 and bugera 333xl...and when they recorded in the studio recently, they borrowed my Mesa triple rectifier and for your surprise bugera 333xl over the peavey.
Heres their site, take a listen...one side is bugera one side is mesa triple rec.
DRAMA QUEEN !!!KRST EP 6.11.!!! - Bandzone.cz | Kytary.cz


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Metal_Late (Nov 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because I KNEW I could get great tones if I tweaked them a little bit. Just like when I buy a guitar with shit pickups. I know a simple, cheap "upgrade" will make a huge difference in tone. After I swapped tubes I LOVED those amps, except for the 5150, I only _liked_ that one.
> 
> Think tubes don't make a difference all you want, it's still not going to make your 333 sound or respond better.


 
Maybe I´ll have to do comparison between stocktubes and Svetlana & Tungsol- tubes.

Maybe just throw 57 infront of Bugera cab and record 
Of course no post eq or effects.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 5, 2010)

wow, if people here buy food the way they post on threads I'm in fear. Read the date!


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 5, 2010)

silentrage said:


> The XL has a noise gate on the lead channel, which is I think auto-engaged, it's useful, but I wish it was on the crunch since that channel has some noise with gain cranked or boosted.
> There is a XL switch for lead and crunch channel, it acts kinda like a BBE sonic maximizer, gives you a little extra top and bottom, not all that much but I guess it's better than nothing.



That really doesnt answer my question though. I know the differences technologically and stuff, but is there any difference soundwise? Like if you took the 333 and the 333xl, put the same settings on them, same everything, obviously the xl switch off, would they sound the similiar? Like the 5150 has more gain than the 5150II. Something like that. Is there?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 5, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> wow, if people here buy food the way they post on threads I'm in fear. Read the date!



Says the guy who posts as well. 

Just report it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> wow, if people here buy food the way they post on threads I'm in fear. Read the date!



Not too bad of a bump.


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I posted to find something out instead of making a whole other thread, and after I posted I looked at the last date and swore. Hahaha I became that guy that nobody enjoys who resurrects past threads.


----------

